# Something isn't right at his home 11 Year old



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

My Son has this friend. 

Just to point out a few things:

* He is intelligent
* He is polite
* He plays well with other kids. 
* His appearance is neat and tidy. 

Heres the problem:

His parents leave for work before he awakes and doesn't get home till sometimes, 9pm as they get home from work then off to local club. 

This poor kid appears to crave a normal HOME life, he loves hanging at our house, he does everything right and he just DOES not want to go home. 
He continuously makes excuses as to why he doesn't want to go home. 

He has two older siblings one is 18 the other is 16.

We hear the 18 year old is a little WAYWARD. From what we can gather he is into drugs, a bit of petty crime. etc and we know he calls his little brother a little C**T all the time. 

The other sibling is allegedly suppose to look after him (11 year old) when he gets home from school but is never there. 

He is allegedly constantly locked out of the house hence the reason he doesn't want to go home.

And we've just been informed that he has allegedly NOT GONE TO SCHOOL, on occasions (JIGGING school). He allegedly sits in parks waiting for other kids (our son) to get home and then he comes to our place. 

To get home he has to walk about 1.5miles and through areas that arn't lit up and have no houses. 

We are taking him home every night. 

We asked him what time is he suppose to go home and he always says "Whenever, 9pm is ok" 

WTF he's 11 years old, who lets their kids out till 9pm. 

Plus we've gone to take him home on weekends and his parents arnt' even home. 

We have met the father he appears to be OK. 
But we have not met nor spoken to the mother. 

WTF is going on. 

Anyone got any hunches? Experiences?

We don't want this poor kid to end up on the streets or worse still in jail later in life.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Speak to someone at his school, they should be able to handle it appropriately. It's not normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

No, that's not normal at all. I would report it to the school or CPS.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

39-15-401. Child abuse and child neglect or endangerment. Here is the child abuse/neglect statute for my state. Your state has one, too, and it probably is pretty similar. In my state, it's also a separate criminal act for any adult to be aware of child abuse/neglect and fail to report it.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

OP,

What you describe does sound like neglect to me but even if you are not sure please report your fears / concerns to your local authorities. I am sure that they would sooner get a dozen unfounded reports than see 1 child left at risk.


----------

